# Sebaceous Hyperplasia



## Maryst (Oct 20, 2008)

Can some one advise me on the ICD-9 code for Sebaceous Hyperplasia?

Thanks


----------



## Susan (Oct 20, 2008)

The definition is:

Sebaceous Hyperplasia are single or multiple yellowish, irregularly round lesions,  well-organized sebaceous structures; they often mimic basal cell carcinoma in appearance.

Is that what the pathologist came back with?


----------

